
GitHub Stars Are Overvalued - ChefboyOG
https://towardsdatascience.com/github-stars-are-overvalued-15ba780b36
======
verdverm
Not according to a16z, this is the primary method to determine adoption and
investability ;]

They have a recent YouTube video explaining their thoughts

